# 끝난건가



## Hyperpolyglot

I can't figure out what type of conjugation is 끝난건가, I know it comes from 끝나다, I found this 끝난건가 in many Korean love song lyrics, can anyone break down this ㄴ건가 pattern for me please?

My guess is 끝난 것은 plus the subject particle 가, the contraction mages sense, but 가 should follow a vowel not a consonant


----------



## Environmentalist

I need context but 끝난건가 is generally a shortened form of 끝난것인가.
I'd rather say it is a colloquial style that is very commonly used in daily talks. 끝난것인가 is something we can usually find in books or papers.
So you may hear ㄴ건가 more often than ㄴ것인가 here in Korea.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Environmentalist said:


> I need context but 끝난건가 is generally a shortened form of 끝난것인가.
> I'd rather say it is a colloquial style that is very commonly used in daily talks. 끝난것인가 is something we can usually find in books or papers.
> So you may hear ㄴ건가 more often than ㄴ것인가 here in Korea.



Thanks, the sentence was 우리의 사랑은 끝난건가, which i guess means our love is ending, I guess they shortened it to match the music tune.


----------



## Rance

끝난 것이다 => 끝난 것인가 
The particle is not "가", but it is "-*ㄴ*가".
"-ㄴ가"  implies the statement is  a question either to other or to oneself as in monologue. 
So the meaning of lyric would be something like "is this the end for our love?".


----------



## Hit Girl

Hyperpolyglot said:


> Thanks, the sentence was 우리의 사랑은 끝난건가, which i guess means our love is ending, I guess they shortened it to match the music tune.



우리의 사랑은 끝난 건가 is closer to 'has our love ended', 'is our love over'.
In this case, it's 'has pp' rather than 'be ~ing'...

~ 건가? could be recent past, present, or even future based on context.

1. 우리 내일 만나는 건가? - Are we meeting tomorrow?
2. 그 회사는 이제 망한 건가? - Has the company gone bankrupt now?
3. 그냥 집에 가면 되는 건가? Can we just go home now?


----------

